# Question about special brownies.



## Assassassin (Jun 14, 2009)

Alright so my brother is totally anti-weed and crap. So naturally what do I want to do to him? That's right. Bake a special set of brownies just for him. 

Anyway my main question is, since he has never smoked or ingested weed will he still be able to feel the special brownies? I know that a lot of first-timers don't feel anything their first time smoking, but is it different with eating it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Relaxation (Jun 14, 2009)

Haha. I think its a fun idea giving your brother special brownies. Ive always wanted to try that on my gf. lol 

Im not sure if it would be damaging to them. i guess it just depends on if they liked it or not afterwards. so you better hope they like it.


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 14, 2009)

Relaxation said:


> Haha. I think its a fun idea giving your brother special brownies. Ive always wanted to try that on my gf. lol
> 
> Im not sure if it would be damaging to them. i guess it just depends on if they liked it or not afterwards. so you better hope they like it.


Well i know it wont harm him. What i want to know is if they would feel it all because he has never done any form of weed in his life.


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jun 14, 2009)

it all depends on the person but if you make em strong enough hell more than likely feel something, that nice warming feeling


----------



## hookbills (Jun 14, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> Alright so my brother is totally anti-weed and crap. So naturally what do I want to do to him? That's right. Bake a special set of brownies just for him.
> 
> Anyway my main question is, since he has never smoked or ingested weed will he still be able to feel the special brownies? I know that a lot of first-timers don't feel anything their first time smoking, but is it different with eating it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


better hope he does not get popped with a UA at work if you trick him. That would be a shame if that happened


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 14, 2009)

hookbills said:


> better hope he does not get popped with a UA at work if you trick him. That would be a shame if that happened


Lmao no he doesnt have a job at the moment so its all good. I plan on putting quite a bit of bud in there too. Maybe like half an oz of some good regs or something.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 14, 2009)

So basically you're on a web forum discussing how to poison your brother?


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 14, 2009)

What you're planning to do is very very lame... Maybe your brother doesn't want to do it because of these ridiculous plans you come up with when you're high.


----------



## Anjinsan (Jun 14, 2009)

Do not do it. A) Your brother will be mad as hell. B) You are using up a lot of weed just to piss him off royally. 

Just live and let live...what is so hard about that concept?


----------



## Kingb420 (Jun 14, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> So basically you're on a web forum discussing how to poison your brother?



weed is not poison! lol


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 14, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> weed is not poison! lol


it is when its being used to drug an unsuspecting consumer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2009)

This is a terrible idea, bro! Why would you want to scare the sh*t out of your brother like that?


----------



## raiders542 (Jun 14, 2009)

how would he ever find out he got high...
maybe he mite think he hit his head or smelled sum chemicals in the bathroom


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 14, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> So basically you're on a web forum discussing how to poison your brother?





GrowTech said:


> What you're planning to do is very very lame... Maybe your brother doesn't want to do it because of these ridiculous plans you come up with when you're high.





Anjinsan said:


> Do not do it. A) Your brother will be mad as hell. B) You are using up a lot of weed just to piss him off royally.
> 
> Just live and let live...what is so hard about that concept?





GrowTech said:


> seriously



First off get off my nuts. 

Secondly the reason i want to do it because he believes weed is a life-destroying drug that is addictive and will make you forget about your family and all your goals in life and go into a killing frenzy. I want to prove him wrong and show him that marijuana is a medicine (for the soul )


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 14, 2009)

raiders542 said:


> how would he ever find out he got high...
> maybe he mite think he hit his head or smelled sum chemicals in the bathroom


Besides he'll be so baked that he'll be too chill to do anything to me.


----------



## Anjinsan (Jun 14, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> First off get off my nuts.
> 
> Secondly the reason i want to do it because he believes weed is a life-destroying drug that is addictive and will make you forget about your family and all your goals in life and go into a killing frenzy. I want to prove him wrong and show him that marijuana is a medicine (for the soul )


I can save you time and weed. Here is what will happen:

He'll eat it...feel "sick" call hospital...they'll tell him what happened...you get arrested.

or 

He eats it...feels "sick"...you tell him what you did (while probably laughing like a stoned teenager) and he'll think you are an asshole. (if he already thinks that of you...it'll be twice as set in stone in his mind) 

The odds of it ending "well" are about nil. 

Prove him wrong by accomplishing more in your life than him. Not by drugging him. I'm sorry but your proving him right with that kind of behavior.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2009)

Anjinsan said:


> I can save you time and weed. Here is what will happen:
> 
> He'll eat it...feel "sick" call hospital...they'll tell him what happened...you get arrested.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 14, 2009)

This is a terrible idea.

I'd like to think that one of the things we as a movement are agitating for is the right to choose how we recreate. You are making that choice for your brother without his knowledge or his consent.

It is irresponsible and morally reprehensible.


----------



## vh13 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm with the rest of the mature folks. I would deem this a hostile act on another person's psyche.

If you think expressions of BDSM are morally wrong and I find them to be highly pleasurable, should I suspend you with ropes and teach you how to appreciate nipple clamps and asphyxiation without your consent? Should I broaden your pleasure threshold, because I thinks it's for your own good?


----------



## Armadillo Slim (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't think these people have any siblings, if my sisters didn't do weed i'd definatly give them some alice b toklas brownies, brothers beat the shit out of each other for fun so I don't think someone getting a bit stoned is going to cause much trouble. He should get stoned if you put enough weed in, the reason some people don't get stoned their first time is that they don't inhale properly but obviously that's not a problem eating it. I'd try them first and only give him a small dose though, you don't want him freaking out.


----------



## vh13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Armadillo Slim said:


> I don't think these people have any siblings, if my sisters didn't do weed i'd definatly give them some alice b toklas brownies, brothers beat the shit out of each other for fun so I don't think someone getting a bit stoned is going to cause much trouble.


Wrong, I've got siblings, and a heap load of cousins. We all used to fight quite seriously, resulting in open wounds and some of us still carry scars. But that was childhood, and even when fighting there was mutual consent.


----------



## akgrown (Jun 15, 2009)

my brother in law stayed over once and i had some cookies in the fridge that were my first batch and way to strong. i saw that 2 were left in the morning so i asked him and man he was fucked up he later told me he was watching the best indiana jones movie ever


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> First off get off my nuts.
> 
> Secondly the reason i want to do it because he believes weed is a life-destroying drug that is addictive and will make you forget about your family and all your goals in life and go into a killing frenzy. I want to prove him wrong and show him that marijuana is a medicine (for the soul )


Buddy, it's one thing if one person tells you it's a dumb idea- but you've got a lot of people here telling you it's a bad idea. Marijuana CAN be a medicinal TO YOU, but perhaps he takes pride in knowing he's never consumed it.

IF he wants to try marijuana, it should be done on his own terms... Obviously he can come to you if he's interested, but he's not. For you to poison your own brother like that is such a terrible thing to do. If I were your brother, and you poisoned me... I would never speak to you again because to do that is such a low pathetic inconsiderate and immoral thing.

I like the occasional line of cocaine, I can find medicinal qualities in it, but not everyone else likes it.... Of course I would never come up with an idea so lame as poisoning someone with it...

All I can say for your is  How old are you? Only a child could possibly think that's a funny thing to do to their own brother who has never smoked before, or even a logical way to introduce someone to how good cannabis is.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 15, 2009)

Armadillo Slim said:


> I don't think these people have any siblings, if my sisters didn't do weed i'd definatly give them some alice b toklas brownies, brothers beat the shit out of each other for fun so I don't think someone getting a bit stoned is going to cause much trouble. He should get stoned if you put enough weed in, the reason some people don't get stoned their first time is that they don't inhale properly but obviously that's not a problem eating it. I'd try them first and only give him a small dose though, you don't want him freaking out.


Two brothers and a sister, and I would never EVER poison them... Not all brothers beat the shit out of eachother for fun... Ive been in fights with my brothers, but I would never ever poison one of them with pot brownies. The whole BDSM analogy was 100% right, as well as Organics point that it is "irresponsible and morally reprehensible."


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 15, 2009)

And who came up with the BDSM analogy? Thats one of the gayer things ive heard in quite some time. Thats nothing like what I want to do. Partly because i'm not a freak when it comes to things like that and partly because weed doesn't make you clamp your nipples and enjoy pain.


----------



## Anjinsan (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> I'm 15 and i think you should eat a dick for calling me childish. I'm in several AP classes and i'm very mature for my age. Dont freak the fuck out and tell me that i'm poisoning my brother with weed. I asked a question about special brownies not for you to give me your opinion on whats morally wrong and whats right about the whole thing. If i "poisoned" you with weed and you never talked to me again i wouldn't think you were a very good brother to begin with.
> 
> Peace.


You act 15.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> *I'm 15 and i think you should eat a dick for calling me childish.* I'm in several AP classes and i'm very mature for my age. Dont freak the fuck out and tell me that i'm poisoning my brother with weed. I asked a question about special brownies not for you to give me your opinion on whats morally wrong and whats right about the whole thing. If i "poisoned" you with weed and you never talked to me again i wouldn't think you were a very good brother to begin with.
> 
> Peace.


Good Lord ...bye-bye, kid.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> I'm 15 and i think you should eat a dick for calling me childish. I'm in several AP classes and i'm very mature for my age. Dont freak the fuck out and tell me that i'm poisoning my brother with weed. I asked a question about special brownies not for you to give me your opinion on whats morally wrong and whats right about the whole thing. If i "poisoned" you with weed and you never talked to me again i wouldn't think you were a very good brother to begin with.
> 
> Peace.


15. I figured as much.

Run along now.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 15, 2009)

LOL @ the tantrum from the angry child.

You really should select an avatar before you are banned, try this one:







Once again I write, *Ass Ass Ass In* (very apt userid, by the way). Run along now. 

Your Momma's calling.


----------



## Anjinsan (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> Really now? Because you guys are acting extremely mature. Dont act like you've never been this age.
> 
> I know adults who act like they are children and vice-versa. And anyone could have asked this question not just a teenager.
> 
> ...


How else to put it? You are an immature brat who will hopefully grow out of this phase. Maybe you won't. Stupid choices like the one that you are about to make are exactly how kids end up in jail. If not directly because of this...then your next foolproof plan will land you in the slammer. Hopefully you hang out with people that will tell you that you are acting like a child...but I'm guessing that you surround yourself with equally foolish teenagers who would egg you on because it'll entertain them.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 15, 2009)

So original!

You must be the smartest one in your row. 

Aping me is a complement, you know. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

Of course you don't know.

But thank you, anyway!


----------



## vh13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> And who came up with the BDSM analogy? Thats one of the gayer things ive heard in quite some time. Thats nothing like what I want to do. Partly because i'm not a freak when it comes to things like that and partly because weed doesn't make you clamp your nipples and enjoy pain.


I did. And the strength to which you deny any similarity of the two only proves how relevant was my argument.

You strongly deny any desire to partake in pleasures that some might consider beneficial to your development as a mature individual. Yet this is the basis for your argument of how you should treat your brother. You're so strongly convinced that your opinion is the right one, you're willing to rape your brothers consciousness with the ropes and clamps of psychotropic substances. Whether it be BDSM or forced intake of drugs, the effect on the receiver is the same: a violation of trust, and a forced invasion of will.

You describe your brother as having a distaste for marijuana, much as you do for BDSM. If you were tied up, suspend from the ceiling and small bits of pain were forced upon you, how would you feel? You call me a freak. What would your brother call you? A loved one?

I too was an AP student in high school. I remember quite well how many underdeveloped and emotionally retarded students were in those classes. I think you should reevaluate whether taking AP classes is a sign of maturity.


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 15, 2009)

vh13 said:


> I did. It was an analogy. And the strength to which you deny any similarity of the two only proves how relevant was my argument.
> 
> You strongly deny any desire to partake in pleasures that some might consider beneficial to your development as a mature individual. Yet this is the basis for your argument of how you should treat your brother. You're so strongly convinced that your opinion is the right one, you're willing to rape your brothers consciousness with the ropes and clamps of psychotropic substances. Whether it be BDSM or forced intake of drugs, the effect on the receiver is the same: a violation of trust, and a forced invasion of will.
> 
> ...


I see your point. Sorry bro I'm just a tad pissed at the moment that there are other people in this forum who seem to think that being older than someone somehow seems to make them more valuable than me. I just want to show my brother that weed isn't the drug he thinks it is. He is basically doing what what other members of this forum are doing which is basically judging and making untrue statements about someone/something they've never met/tried. 

Sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way man. I'm just super pissed right now.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> I see your point. Sorry bro I'm just a tad pissed at the moment that there are other people in this forum who seem to think that being older than someone somehow seems to make them more valuable than me. I just want to show my brother that weed isn't the drug he thinks it is. He is basically doing what what other members of this forum are doing which is basically judging and making untrue statements about someone/something they've never met/tried.
> 
> Sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way man. I'm just super pissed right now.


Soon you will be super banned.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> *Ohhhh* i can *bold* stuff *too*. And *your* mom wouldn't slap *me* bald-headed seeing as ho's *never* attempt to back-talk *their* pimps.
> 
> 
> Have I gotten enough *bolds* in there or should I throw in some more?
> ...


More imitation. More flattery. Thank you, and thank you *again*, Junior.

I'm more than certain pre-pubescent girls are the limit of your experience.

Was that an LOL?

LOL!


----------



## vh13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> Sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way man. I'm just super pissed right now.


I understand your frustration. You're being told that what you want is wrong, and by merely considering the notion it keeps you from getting what you want.



Assassassin said:


> I just want to show my brother that weed isn't the drug he thinks it is. He is basically doing what what other members of this forum are doing which is basically judging and making untrue statements about someone/something they've never met/tried.


Fair enough. But like this situation here, I do not think the solution to your goal is going to happen by force.

There's no magic switch to change another's perception. As much as you perceive marijuana as a joyous herb (and for good reason) your brother does not share your perspective. If the experience is forced on him, he will not feel the effects as you would. It would not be pleasurable, it would make him feel vulnerable, as if his will were of no consequence... it would reduce him to a sense of powerlessness that would further his misconception of marijuana use altogether, because it would be you, a marijuana user, who forced it on him. Combine this with the emotion enhancing effects of the drug itself and it would scar his perception for a very long time.

A suggestion was made earlier, to prove him wrong using yourself as an example. Slowly, even water will carve its way through rock.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> Oh ill flail on... Your mom that is. She loves that kinky shit.


Are you not finished Googling *projection*, yet?

Here, Ill help you along. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_projection

Hurry before it's time to brush your teeth and get into your PJs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

The tags generated from this thread are priceless.


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 15, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Are you not finished Googling *projection*, yet?
> 
> Here, Ill help you along.
> 
> ...



Oh i've been done for quite some time. I just don't give a shit as to what your saying.

Let me go brush my teeth, and hop on into my warm bed where your mother is waiting for me. BTW I don't wear PJs i get BJs... from your mom.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> Oh i've been done for quite some time. I just don't give a shit as to what your saying.
> 
> Let me go brush my teeth, and hop on into my warm bed where your mother is waiting for me. BTW I don't wear PJs i get BJs... from your mom.


Sigh ...mom jokes. The crutch of the 3rd grader.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> Oh i've been done for quite some time. I just don't give a shit as to what your saying.
> 
> Let me go brush my teeth, and hop on into my warm bed where your mother is waiting for me. BTW I don't wear PJs i get BJs... from your mom.


That's funny because I talked to her on the phone just now and she *never* mentioned the adolescent, half-wit, troglodyte in a superman costume outside humping the neighbors dog.


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sigh ...mom jokes. The crutch of the 3rd grader.



I dont see it that way. Since you guys have shown me that I am a "child" why shouldn't i be able to use them?


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 15, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> That's funny because I talked to her on the phone just now and she *never* mentioned the adolescent, half-wit, troglodyte in a superman costume outside humping the neighbors dog.



Ok... She never mentioned you? So what?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> Ok... She never mentioned you? So what?


LOL @ "*I know you are but what am I?*"


Assassassin said:


> I dont see it that way. Since you guys have shown me that I am a "child" why shouldn't i be able to use them?


You told us you were a child. 

Now you are acting like one.

And rest assured, we are all laughing - at *you*. And we will continue to do so when *you* are history.

Since you were unable to do so I will now present to you what is meant by projection:



> *Psychological projection* (or *projection bias*) is when a person's personal attributes, thoughts, and/or emotions are ascribed onto another person or people. A modern view of projections is that they are prerequisites for normal social functioning. A person who is incapable of ascribing his/hers own feelings on other people would have great difficulties in understanding them. This may happen in Asbergers Syndrome.
> 
> In classical psychology projection are always seen as a defense mechanism which occurs when a person's own unacceptable or threatening feelings are repressed and then attributed to someone else.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_projection

See Junior, when you were pathetically (and quite harmlessly) disparaging my dear Mother, you were actually describing your feelings regarding *your* mommy.

Your Mommy.


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 15, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> LOL @ "*I know you are but what am I?*"
> 
> You told us you were a child.
> 
> ...


Oh i see. Now let me make you look like the retard you are...

I didn't make a statement that showed feelings about your mother. I made a statement that had a factual comment in it. There you go. I'm not "projecting" shit. If i had said "oh i love your mom and i want to make sweet sweet love to her" that would have been reasonable evidence for "projecting" but since it isn't you can shove all that psychology far up your ass.

When I'm "history" I'll be the known as the guy who made a Johnnyorganic look like a fucking clown in front of the whole forum. 

And just so you know an "LOL" from you does not mean that the entire forum is laughing with you. As a matter of fact i bet when you wrote "LOL" you did not crack a smile.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> Oh i see. Now let me make you look like the retard you are...
> 
> I didn't make a statement that showed feelings about your mother. I made a statement that had a factual comment in it. There you go. I'm not "projecting" shit. If i had said "oh i love your mom and i want to make sweet sweet love to her" that would have been reasonable evidence for "projecting" but since it isn't you can shove all that psychology far up your ass.
> 
> ...


Facts require evidence, Sonny. Yours were just the emotional ravings of an angry child doing his best to hurt with words. There's the emotional connection. The words you were attempting to use in reference to my Mother were actually directed at your own feelings about your mother. 

Which is why your little word vomit tantrum did not alarm me in the slightest. Because I know the actual target of your rage.

I have been laughing all night.

Rest assured, you will only be remembered as one more in a long line of little teenage peckerwoods who can't read a user agreement.

It's past your bed time. Run along now!

LOL!


----------



## nukkchorris (Jun 15, 2009)

hahahaha I just read all of this....priceless. Hey man, don't force your brother to get high man...just try to get him to hang with you when you smoke and see that its not so bad and nothing goes wrong. Over time, his opinion may change...or may not. Never force it, it will freak him out. Now stop fighting!!!!!


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 15, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Facts require evidence, Sonny. Yours were just the emotional ravings of an angry child doing his best to hurt with words. There's the emotional connection. The words you were attempting to use in reference to my Mother were actually directed at your own feelings about your mother.
> 
> Which is why your little word vomit tantrum did not alarm me in the slightest. Because I know the actual target of your rage.
> 
> ...



Wow. According to your logic it is also safe to say that because you said that you weren't "alarmed" or "hurt" by what i said, you actually were. This also means that you haven't been laughing all night. As a matter of fact you were probably crying all night and using your own tears as lubricant for jerking off and wondering why life didn't go the way you expected and why you cant get any booty.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> Wow. According to your logic it is also safe to say that because you said that you weren't "alarmed" or "hurt" by what i said, you actually were. This also means that you haven't been laughing all night. As a matter of fact you were probably crying all night and using your own tears as lubricant for jerking off and wondering why life didn't go the way you expected and why you cant get any booty.


My logic is fine. Your interpretation is most assuredly *twisted* logic. And not very clever. I expected much more from an AP student.

Your responses were emotional, mine were jovial. You are an emotionally maladjusted minor not legally responsible for his words or actions. All of your venom and spite is directed inward, but the only way you feel you can express it is outwardly. With any luck you will grow out of it. I, on the other hand, know *exactly* who is the target of my mirth.

The proof is right here in these pages.

Well, the comic relief has been wonderful, but I must log off for the evening.

Assassassin, I'll just call you 'Ass' for short, it's been fun. As you will be banned before I log back on again tomorrow, I'll say 'So long' now little internet tough guy.

Good luck. Stay in school.

Adieu, Ass.


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 15, 2009)

nukkchorris said:


> hahahaha I just read all of this....priceless. Hey man, don't force your brother to get high man...just try to get him to hang with you when you smoke and see that its not so bad and nothing goes wrong. Over time, his opinion may change...or may not. Never force it, it will freak him out. Now stop fighting!!!!!


He started it! Just kidding.  I find it ridiculous as to why i'm still arguing with this ass-clown who has the brain capacity of rodent. Anyway the reason i want to make the brownies is to show him that weed is harmless. He would never accept it if i offered it to him. "What you don't know wont hurt you" Kinda...


----------



## Assassassin (Jun 15, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> My logic is fine. Your interpretation is most assuredly *twisted* logic. And not very clever. I expected much more from an AP student.
> 
> Your responses were emotional, mine were jovial. The proof is right here in these pages.
> 
> ...



Peace man. You are going to look like the loser when you wake up tomorrow and I'm not banned. Have a nice dosing of nutsack until then. 

And yes, I will stay in school and eventually pass it. Something you did not do. 

Adieu, J-Orgy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2009)

Assassassin said:


> Peace man. You are going to look like the loser when you wake up tomorrow and I'm not banned. Have a nice dosing of nutsack until then.
> 
> And yes, I will stay in school and eventually pass it. Something you did not do.
> 
> Adieu, J-Orgy.



you lose.


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 16, 2009)

I had a huge post with pictures and it was very funny, unfortunately I could not post it because I got logged out... but this thread is priceless in so many different ways...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 16, 2009)

And to think that this all started because some of us had the audacity to disagree with him about the ethics of serving laced brownies to his unsuspecting brother.

On the other hand, I do love a good fireworks display.

LOL!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 19, 2009)

To all the adults who posted.... *Hear, hear!* 

I was appalled at reading the first post, soon to be laughing hilariously in between nods of agreement with the attempts at getting a shred of rational thought into that kid's head.

Your mama!


----------



## certainunknown (Jun 19, 2009)

Very immature, and shame on the person that sells to a 15 year old.


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Jun 22, 2009)

Flaming aside. Don't just give them to your brother if he doesn't know whats in them. If he ended up wigging out and smashing your TV and Games console, you'd be pretty pissed off, and probably grounded. You should never underestimate what side effect any substance that messes with one's brain can have.
Just make them, and eat them while he's around. Offer one without a rant, you might be suprised how willing people are when what you offer isn't followed by a drab social commentary that's become a generic character trait in many couch stoners.
Think about it anyway, and try not to piss off moderators. They can and most likely will end up banning you.


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 22, 2009)

He was banned because he's a minor, not necessarly because of what he'd posted.


----------



## Armadillo Slim (Jun 25, 2009)

I think everyone was being as immature as each other, by which I mean the people arguing against him were acting like 15 year olds. Is it really necassary to call him "kid" or ""ass" for short" how very mature of you Johny, or should I call you "douche" get it?! HAHAHAHAHA! Not that funny is it. But seriously, i don't think the plan was as nefarious as you all made out, unless his brother was 5... which wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 26, 2009)

Armadillo Slim said:


> I think everyone was being as immature as each other, by which I mean the people arguing against him were acting like 15 year olds. Is it really necassary to call him "kid" or ""ass" for short" how very mature of you Johny, or should I call you "douche" get it?! HAHAHAHAHA! Not that funny is it. But seriously, i don't think the plan was as nefarious as you all made out, unless his brother was 5... which wouldn't surprise me.


 I don't recall referring to him as 'Kid.'

Just fighting fire with fire. The little punk earned our ridicule.

So, you don't think serving laced brownies to his unsuspecting brother was unethical?

Hmm....

FYI: I don't give a flying fuck what an imbecile wishes to call me. Get it?


----------



## Armadillo Slim (Jun 26, 2009)

Out come the "grown up" insults now, I think you were better at the childish name calling then you are at trying to sound intelligent. I said you called him an ass, someone else called him kid in a patronising way. It probably wasn't his best idea but other then that he seemed pretty reasonable until everyone on here started being a dick with him.


----------



## Armadillo Slim (Jun 26, 2009)

And another thing that applies to most people on this site; weed isn't some spiritual thing that has fantastic medicinal properties, it's just a drug, a young persons drug. So when some 15 year old says he smokes weed you shouldn't be so surprised and appalled. Weed is mainly for people who have so much free time on their hands that they get bored of watching TV when they're sober so get stoned to make it a bit more interesting and pass the time faster. There's nothing wrong with that but the truth seems to be obscured by all the talk about it's magical powers.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 26, 2009)

Armadillo Slim said:


> Out come the "grown up" insults now, I think you were better at the childish name calling then you are at trying to sound intelligent. I said you called him an ass, someone else called him kid in a patronising way.


Perhaps you should read your own posts before responding, Sir Issac Newton. You called me out for using the word 'kid.'

I do not have to '*try* to sound intelligent.' Pee Wee did not 'try' to appear as an angry and emotionally unbalanced 9th grader. Just as you need not 'try' to appear as whatever it is you are. It all comes out in the wash. Simply put, it is what it is.


Armadillo Slim said:


> It probably wasn't his best idea but other then that he seemed pretty reasonable until everyone on here started being a dick with him.


Go back and read the thread; he suggested those who disagreed with his plan should 'go eat a dick.' When others opined that it was a bad idea, he went ballistic and then admitted he was a minor. He had no business being here and subsequently proved it.

We had fun baiting his dumb ass until he was banned. Although his more caustic posts have been deleted, it remains plain to see precisely who was misbehaving. Step down off your high horse before you get dizzy and fall off.

Defend him if you must, but the fact remains: You bet on the wrong pony.


----------



## Armadillo Slim (Jun 28, 2009)

Read it again, I never said you called him kid but that doesn't matter anyway. I can't keep track of exactly what happend because posts have been deleted but at the time it seemed to stay reasonable until he admitted he was 15 and eveyrone started patronising him, we were all 15 at some point. Either way, he's 15 so we should take the highground instead of winding him up and then whining when he gets angry.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 28, 2009)

Armadillo Slim said:


> Is it really necassary to call him "kid" or ""ass" for short" how very mature of you Johny


He was angry long before anyone wound him up for being a minor. In fact, it was in his anger over our dissenting opinions that he admitted his age.

Did we make sport of him? Indeed we did. And the angrier he became, the more fun we had.

We exclude minors from this forum for several good reasons. I question why you feel obliged to act as an apologist for someone who broke rules put in place to protect the integrity of this site.

Nobody is whining. Laughing, Yes. Whining, no.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2009)

well said. that was an amusing read. as said, while some instances might call for a sneaky speciual browny being served. if the person does not take the drugs in the first place out of a firm personal choice, based on moral and logical reasons, whether they're wrong or not, you change his mind by explaining the other side of the story in a way he'll understand and maybe take in, as opposed to (i don't agree with the word poisoning personally) stripping him of his rights and beliefs and who he is.

as someone said, he might take pride in not smoking weed. i certainly take pride in that despite numerous offers, tasties lying around, i don't touch anything but booze and the herb. so i'd be pretty damned pissed if someone shoved 4 grams of coke up my nose while i wasn't looking.


----------



## wardman75 (Jun 28, 2009)

brownies can be strong as shit even with a half ounce he might bug out a little.


----------



## tanman1990 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to say, after reading this thread.... soooo many people went off topic. This was not a moral debate thread. Keep with the question asked. 

Johnyorganic, and some others
were rude as fuck, and led the thread completely off topic.

The question at hand was "will a first timer feel the effects of the pot brownies?"

It should never have gotten as far off as it did. I'm new here, but I've been on forums for years. I'm not trying to get more people pissed, I'm just callin em as i sees em from a neutral view.


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 30, 2009)

tanman1990 said:


> I have to say, after reading this thread.... soooo many people went off topic. This was not a moral debate thread. Keep with the question asked.
> 
> Johnyorganic, and some others
> were rude as fuck, and led the thread completely off topic.
> ...


Gotcha tanman, point taken! *And* when someone tells me he wants to rape a girl and ends the tale (including justifications as to why the rape is being planned) with a question as to whether or not a condom should be used, I suppose I'm expected to just stick with answering the question about condoms.

Apples and oranges, you say? Think again. Drugging others against their will is mental/emotional *rape*, a violation. It's not a just moral issue; it is a *crime*. Oh sure, many refer to marijuana use as a "victimless crime" (I'm one of them), but you remove "victimless" from the equation the moment you give it to others against their will. Period. End of subject.

Further, if we're to "stay on topic" with the question posed, then why did you post with a lecture? Sounds a bit like "Do as I say, not as I do" to me.



Johnnyorganic said:


> I question why you feel obliged to act as an apologist for someone who broke rules put in place to protect the integrity of this site.


Hear, hear!  'Nuff said.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 30, 2009)

tanman1990 said:


> I have to say, after reading this thread.... soooo many people went off topic. This was not a moral debate thread. Keep with the question asked.
> 
> Johnyorganic, and some others
> were rude as fuck, and led the thread completely off topic.
> ...


I never told anyone to 'get off my nuts' or to 'eat a dick.' I never called anyone's mother a prostitute. Nor did I call anyone a 'retard.' I had some fun baiting a juvenile delinquent who took the thread in a whole new direction. If you object to my reaction to his inane babbling and puerile rants, sue me. 

Apparently you did not read the thread at all. If you did you only comprehended every other word. 

Try again and get back to us when you finish up. Is next week good for you?


----------



## tanman1990 (Jul 1, 2009)

You were on his nuts, big time. If you don't like what someone has to say, and its their thread, shut the fuck up. its that simple. everybody is different morally. If you like talking bout specifics of rape, and are on a rape forum site somewhere, and you ask a question about something, i'd still expect it to remain about the question at hand. If he wanted moral advice he would have asked you know? its just rude to hijack his thread with a new topic about the morals of putting weed secretly into brownies. jeeez, relax.  make your own thread about it if you feel so strongly. Don't jack someone's. It would be like me going on someone's grow journal and starting talking about the benefits of metal halide lights over the cfl's the person is using.


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 1, 2009)

tanman1990 said:


> I'm new here





tanman1990 said:


> shut the fuck up.


Nice to see you're easing in to the new forum so smoothly. Feeling comfortable here yet? 



tanman1990 said:


> If he wanted moral advice he would have asked you know?


If I wanted netiquette advice, I'd have asked. You know?


----------



## tanman1990 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm just putting it into perspective, don't be like this kid....
http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1915521


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2009)

tanman1990 said:


> You were on his nuts, big time. If you don't like what someone has to say, and its their thread, shut the fuck up. its that simple. everybody is different morally. If you like talking bout specifics of rape, and are on a rape forum site somewhere, and you ask a question about something, i'd still expect it to remain about the question at hand. If he wanted moral advice he would have asked you know? its just rude to hijack his thread with a new topic about the morals of putting weed secretly into brownies. jeeez, relax.  make your own thread about it if you feel so strongly. Don't jack someone's. It would be like me going on someone's grow journal and starting talking about the benefits of metal halide lights over the cfl's the person is using.


you are jacking this thread.


----------



## tanman1990 (Jul 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you are jacking this thread.



true, so back onto the topic at hand. My first time smoking I got pretty high, I have yet to ingest MJ, but I think it would work the first time, even though he hasn't smoked before, or had it in any way that you know of.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2009)

i have eaten a single cookie that took my legs away for 8 hours.


----------



## Ne0. (Jul 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have eaten a single cookie that took my legs away for 8 hours.


Typically they take an hour or 2 to kick in up to 3 hours to REALLY kick in, I'd make sure you could stick around your brother to kind of ease him through it, especially if you are going to unknowingly make him ingest it. You're going to do what you're going to do, I think if your brother is lighthearted and you catch him in the right mood you might change his mind about it, but more likely than not he's going to be mad as hell you essentially "drugged" him and affirm his negative outlook on the best plant in the world.


----------



## Armadillo Slim (Jul 1, 2009)

I made some brownies with the small leaves and the tiny fluffy buds with not much on them after my harvest but they didn't do anything for me. I was wondering if I did something wrong because I thought I'd used enough at the time, does it help if you dry the shake out first? Because I just chucked it in the oil when they were wet for half an hour. I'd like to try ingesting for once but I just can't stand to use prime buds like that. I might make some green dragon some time, any experiences with that?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 1, 2009)

tanman1990 said:


> You were on his nuts, big time. If you don't like what someone has to say, and its their thread, shut the fuck up. its that simple. everybody is different morally. If you like talking bout specifics of rape, and are on a rape forum site somewhere, and you ask a question about something, i'd still expect it to remain about the question at hand. If he wanted moral advice he would have asked you know? its just rude to hijack his thread with a new topic about the morals of putting weed secretly into brownies. jeeez, relax.  make your own thread about it if you feel so strongly. Don't jack someone's. It would be like me going on someone's grow journal and starting talking about the benefits of metal halide lights over the cfl's the person is using.


He hijacked his own thread. I played along. How was objecting to his insidious plan off topic? Or be construed as standing on his nuts? Members disagreed and he threw a tantrum and started slinging insults. At that point did I stand on his raisin sack? You bet I did; with both size twelve gunboats.

Of course you might be forgiven because you are operating from a position of *ignorance* as many of his more abusive posts have been removed. My responses were left in the thread.

If that makes me an ogre in your estimation, so be it. Your opinion of me is irrelevant.


----------



## Armadillo Slim (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't be such a fag, it's over, you don't have to have the last word but if it'll make you feel good i'll let you.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 1, 2009)

Armadillo Slim said:


> Don't be such a fag, it's over, you don't have to have the last word but if it'll make you feel good i'll let you.


A thousand apologies. I had no idea I was addressing you.

And if it's over perhaps you should be lecturing everybody who posts here, Professor.

"Fag?" Nowadays the people who use that word with impunity are gay themselves. It's *their* word. 

Or is it *your* word, too?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2009)

look at my fag, ......................


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> look at my fag, ...................... View attachment 463858


For some reason I doubt that was his intended meaning.

This is what I picture when I see the word fag:


----------



## Armadillo Slim (Jul 1, 2009)

That's a nice fag fdd. Although... I don't want to seem picky but I think the bits on top are grass not sticks so it wouldn't win any awards.


----------



## tanman1990 (Jul 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have eaten a single cookie that took my legs away for 8 hours.


My girl just told me that her first time she ate one, but it didn't hit in an hour, so she ate 2 more, and it hit all at once she was messed up 2 days straight. during which time she called 911 and told them she was dying and asked if they had a shot that would make her live long enough to go to the beach 1 more time. The then gave her a hotline number and she talked to a doc on the phone for 3 hours. make sure not to let him eat more than 1, especially if they are strong.


----------



## tanman1990 (Jul 1, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> He hijacked his own thread. I played along. How was objecting to his insidious plan off topic? Or be construed as standing on his nuts? Members disagreed and he threw a tantrum and started slinging insults. At that point did I stand on his raisin sack? You bet I did; with both size twelve gunboats.
> 
> Of course you might be forgiven because you are operating from a position of *ignorance* as many of his more abusive posts have been removed. My responses were left in the thread.
> 
> If that makes me an ogre in your estimation, so be it. Your opinion of me is irrelevant.




My opinion of you is NOT bad, I was just saying my viewpoint on it. Its cool, relax I have nothing against anyone. You think those are big, I wear freakin 15's! sorry again for goin off topic haha.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2009)

Armadillo Slim said:


> That's a nice fag fdd. Although... I don't want to seem picky but I think the bits on top are grass not sticks so it wouldn't win any awards.


if you wanna call it grass, so be it.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 1, 2009)

This thread was hilarious. Had I known it was gonna be so funny I would've took another hit first. 

On topic: I've only had pot brownies once several years ago at a friends annual party. Some guy at the party had a prescription for marinol and had several plates of small brownies. I think they may have even been labeled somehow as to their various strengths. In any event, I ate one and nothing happened. I ate another one - about 30 minutes later. Then I went home. I woke up high. Marinol probably doesn't qualify as MJ, tho.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 1, 2009)

i cant believe this thread is still going


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2009)

i heard from a lawyer that there is no legal test to test brownies for THC. they can't put a brownie in the machine, it gunks everything up.


----------



## tanman1990 (Jul 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i heard from a lawyer that there is no legal test to test brownies for THC. they can't put a brownie in the machine, it gunks everything up.


hmmm, I didn't know that. Thats pretty interesting. Also, dumb question, whats marinol?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 2, 2009)

tanman1990 said:


> hmmm, I didn't know that. Thats pretty interesting. Also, dumb question, whats marinol?


Here ya go: http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6635

Google is your friend


----------

